# 215/85/16 on 2500hd?



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Would a set of 215/85/16 be to small for my 2003 2500 hd? I want a narrow tire for plowing? Just wondering if it would be to narrow?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That's pretty small. I run 235/85/16. Great for plowing. And they carry a full 3042 lbs.


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I believe we have that tire sizeon a 2006 3500 dump--it is a little small but is not a problem. Truck has a 8.5 steel Boss straight blade also.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I want to run the 235 85 16 but dont want to spend 600+ on tires. I found a used set of 215s...... Im going to keep looking...


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

dj89;843986 said:


> I want to run the 235 85 16 but dont want to spend 600+ on tires. I found a used set of 215s...... Im going to keep looking...


215s are the same height as 265s...Id run em.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just watch the weight rating if you carry a spreader.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a plow 8.6 MVP..... its a heavy plow.... My truck is a etx long box also... No stalter but a 10k trailer often year round, During the summer im going to try a set of treadwright's 265 75 16 there alot like the BFG AT KOs...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dj89;844013 said:


> Just a plow 8.6 MVP..... its a heavy plow.... My truck is a etx long box also... No stalter but a 10k trailer often year round, During the summer im going to try a set of treadwright's 265 75 16 there alot like the BFG AT KOs...


The Treadwrights are retreaded BFGs. Good reviews on them though.

What engine do you have?


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

6.0.. light motor..... Yeah they dont make them in the 235 and there back odered any way.....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I wish they made them in 255/85.....


----------



## KTM (Feb 10, 2008)

That size used to come stock on some of the older Dodge factory plow trucks, had them on a 87 250, and that thing plowed awesome, they just look a little weird. They will hold plenty of weight, IF i remeber correctly they were rated around 3000#.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

215/85/16 is a common tire on 1-ton dually delivery vans. It keeps 'em low to the ground for loading. Should be plenty capable for what you are doing.


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

mcfly89;843990 said:


> 215s are the same height as 265s...Id run em.


I would beg to differ with Mcfly89 that 215 85s would be the same overall height as 265 75s. A 215 85 16 would be equivalent in height to a _*225 *_75 16.

As the other posters stated, narrow is a good idea for plowing, but watch the ply rating and weight capacity. Also note that you will lose some ground clearance as well with the shorter tire.

AverageJoe


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

haejinjoe;844551 said:


> I would beg to differ with Mcfly89 that 215 85s would be the same overall height as 265 75s. A 215 85 16 would be equivalent in height to a _*225 *_75 16.
> 
> As the other posters stated, narrow is a good idea for plowing, but watch the ply rating and weight capacity. Also note that you will lose some ground clearance as well with the shorter tire.
> 
> AverageJoe


for the record, begging makes you look cheap 

I have a set here, i rolled them up next to my 285s and they were slightly smaller, so i rolled them over to my 265s and they were the same height...which is why I said they were the same height.

but now that I think about it, I might have 235s. I would go check, but its raining outside, and I'm lazy like that soooo....when I get around to it, I may or may not be able to back that up. Thank you, drive thru


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you do the math, a 215/85 is just about the same as a 245/75 or 265/70. A 235/85 is close to a 265/75


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Found a set of Nokian Hakkpiliitta LT 235/85 R 16 Load range E with 2000 miles, 2 months for 400 going to got pick them up.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

whew good, so the set I bought for $150 was a decent deal, lol.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dj89;844580 said:


> Found a set of Nokian Hakkpiliitta LT 235/85 R 16 Load range E with 2000 miles, 2 months for 400 going to got pick them up.


If you want me to test those out for you, I would be happy to do so.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

mcfly89;844558 said:


> for the record, begging makes you look cheap
> 
> I have a set here, i rolled them up next to my 285s and they were slightly smaller, so i rolled them over to my 265s and they were the same height...which is why I said they were the same height.
> 
> but now that I think about it, I might have 235s. I would go check, but its raining outside, and I'm lazy like that soooo....when I get around to it, I may or may not be able to back that up. Thank you, drive thru


so, as it turns out, the 215s were on the rv...the 235s were the ones i rolled up next to my 285s and 265s. hehe you were right, I was wrong.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

2COR517;844645 said:


> If you want me to test those out for you, I would be happy to do so.


take that as a good tire?


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

dj89;845110 said:


> take that as a good tire?


tires this size are usually a commercial tire. so your chances are far better in getting a good set that will last a while than with your typical light truck tire.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dj89;845110 said:


> take that as a good tire?


Hakk's rule! I didn't even know they made LT tires. Gotta do some looking around now.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

cool beans


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mcfly89;845132 said:


> tires this size are usually a commercial tire. so your chances are far better in getting a good set that will last a while than with your typical light truck tire.


235/85 is not uncommon at all in LT tires. You can even get the General Garbage2s, I mean Grabber 2s, in that size.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

2COR517;845148 said:


> 235/85 is not uncommon at all in LT tires. You can even get the General Garbage2s, I mean Grabber 2s, in that size.


let me rephrase then...I have RARELY seen a tire this size that wasnt a commercial tire. better?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Too bad they don't make the Hakk's in 255/85. Since I'm dreaming, I might as well ask for a weight capacity of 3,500-4,000 lbs, eh? How sweet would that be?


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

What do you need the 255 for ?


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

dj89;845171 said:


> What do you need the 255 for ?


he has contentment issues, duh :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dj89;845171 said:


> What do you need the 255 for ?


Taller, but still skinny. I think they would be popular for the guys running 285-315 tires, but want something narrow for plowing.


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

mcfly89;844859 said:


> so, as it turns out, the 215s were on the rv...the 235s were the ones i rolled up next to my 285s and 265s. hehe you were right, I was wrong.


No problem! Sounds like you have too many tire sizes to keep track of! ussmileyflag

AverageJoe :salute:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I just went through this with my tire man--these very same sizes---215/85's which is usually always found on GM duallies and is on my 88 V30 dump.I have Goodyear ATS's,which is the very best tire I've ever used plowing wise which aren't made anymore.I need 265's for my SRW 3500,so I measured them--the 215's are app.1'' shorter in height,my tire man then got out his large tire caliber to check wheel width on the 2 different types of wheels---app.1'' difference between the 2,he said he could mount them with a little convincing but he says I'll probably notice some squirrillyness,especially with my 9-2 Boss and sander so I opted not to do this.The 2'65's will carry a little more weight too.Think I'm leaning to those Goodyear Silent Armors


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Tuney443, let me know if you look at or purchase the silent armors if you wouldn't mind. I will be due for tires soon also and I have heard some dealers tell people the tires are no good and other people have sworn by them--just curious about what you find out. Thanks and good luck shopping!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Search for Silent Armor. Very mixed reviews.


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have done that--just thought I would ask for a newer perspective--thanks for the heads up. I will probably go back to the BFG All Terrains LT265/75/16 E again---had great luck and can buy for a decent price.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tough to beat the tried and trued. BFG ATs, Michelin X, Hakks for snows. The Duratracs look OK in the pictures, but I saw some up close the other day. Looks like alot of silly molding for marketing purposes. The guy I talked to said they were quite new. Rears looked pretty thin to me already.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Got the tires, Very nice for the money. Now i just need to install them.


----------

